# Native Waterraft Ultimate 16 for sale.



## patman71 (Aug 14, 2008)

I am selling my Ultimate 16.Some of you are familiar with this boat and some may not be so I will give a description to follow. This boat is a hybrid between a canoe and kayak. It has the load capacity of a canoe but you sit on the floor and paddle it like a kayak. This is a very stable boat for fishing and has a 600lb capacity. The seats in this boat are super comfy especialy if you are going to be out for a while. I bought this boat 10-20-07 form Fairhope boat company the parent company to Pensacola Kayak and sail. I paid $1281.54 with tax. I am asking $1000.00 for it. I have used it 5 times and it has been garage kept since new. I installed 4 flush mount rod holders,anchor trolley, swivel mount and removabletransducer bracket for a fishfinder and a small sealed battery box that holds a 12v 7.2 amp batterywhich I got atAcademy. Heres the best part, I mounted a 500gph bilge pump with a on/off switch. If the boat gets dumped just roll itover,throw the bilge hose over the side and hit the button.The battery and fishfinder do not go with the boat,I use them on my single seat kayak. I am also including two matchingpaddles with the boat. I know $1000.00 Is`nt much less than new but it will save you a fewhundred consideringall the items already installed and the paddles plus time and effort to install everything. I have my original receipt and a copy of the M.S.O.(manufacturers statement of origin). I am available on weekends if anyone wants to try it out. You can contact via email or my cell phone anytime. I will leave that info below.

emaill[email protected]

cell:850-516-8338


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

:takephoto


----------



## patman71 (Aug 14, 2008)

I took some photos and lets see if I am able to post them.http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/gallery.asp?gallery=1971


----------



## patman71 (Aug 14, 2008)

I still have this kayak. I`ll take $900.00 for it.Anyone is welcome to come and demo it prior to buying.


----------



## patman71 (Aug 14, 2008)

I am dropping the price to $850.00. This boat is loaded out for fishing and does include two matching paddles. Contact me if interested.


----------

